# Lipostabil for spot reduction fat loss..



## getbig808 (Sep 19, 2011)

Phosphatidylcholine,from A.Natterman&Cie German


Presentation:

Injectable solution


Methods: IV


Sub-Q(Subcutaneous).
There are a few brands famous in fat melting product such as Flabjab, Lipomelt, Lipodissolve, Fat-away or Lipostabil. Lipostabil is one of the common used in cosmetic line for fat busting.


Modes of Reaction:
Phosphatidylcholine has the ability to alter the cholesterol and other fatty acids. It increases the solubility of fat and its deposits. This phosphatidylcholine penetrates skin layer and emulsifies the fat underneath, making them more soluble to water.


Dosage recommended:
1 ampoule every week. Each ampoule divided into few portions for different part of body.


Evidence:
The only large trial that we could find was the study mentioned above involving 213 patients, published in the Journal of Drugs and Dermatology in October 2003.


Volunteers received phosphatidylcholine injections in several different areas of localized fat deposits, (thighs, hips, abdomen, flanks and/or the chin region of the face). The patients were submitted to 1 to 5 treatment sessions with an average interval of 15 days between each session. At each treatment session, digital photographs were taken of the patient's front view, back view, and profile, according to the area to be treated. In some patients the thickness of the fatty pad was measured with a specific ruler. Various laboratory tests were also carried out on the volunteers during the treatment with phosphatidylcholine.


Clinical results showed that phosphatidylcholine was effective in reducing the fatty pads in the treated areas, with few side effects. From the authors' point of view, they stated that the off-label use of phosphatidylcholine in the treatment of fatty pads and small areas of localized fat is safe, low cost, and effective. They also stated that, as with any other medications, it needs wide investigation for new treatment uses and long-term studies, so that the recommended dose and safe application technique can be standardized


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you tried it?


----------



## getbig808 (Sep 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Have you tried it?


 
No. Never even herd of it till yesterday. Thought it was interesting and someone here might have so i posted it. I cant find a whole lot about it.


----------



## getbig808 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is a oral version. It seems like it might work. Opinions?

Phosphatidylcholine Information

more info

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...=501&activeIngredientName=PHOSPHATIDYLCHOLINE


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 19, 2011)

I think spot reduction is horseshit personally


----------



## wannashred (Sep 19, 2011)

I want pallets of it!! Hurry up someone make it !! I'll refinance my house let's go give me a tractor trailer of it! Haha does sound intriguing . Spot reduction is horseshit, when applied to workouts but this or others like it may work being it's definitely localized to the "spot"


---
- 

HOOGIE FOR LIFE


----------



## tgarza (Sep 19, 2011)

Flabjab?!


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 19, 2011)

Lipostabil DIY - Lipostabil Phosphatidylcholine - Mesotherapy Products

if anyone wants to give it a try, seems fairly inexpensive actually


----------



## getbig808 (Sep 19, 2011)

wannashred said:


> I want pallets of it!! Hurry up someone make it !! I'll refinance my house let's go give me a tractor trailer of it! Haha does sound intriguing . Spot reduction is horseshit, when applied to workouts but this or others like it may work being it's definitely localized to the "spot"


 
Mesotherapy is a less invasive technique to remove fat and cellulite. The treatment targets the mesoderm, the middle layer of skin where fat deposits reside. Small amounts of medications are injected under the skin, reportedly to break down cellulite and improve circulation of blood and lymph fluid through the area. The process ???melts" the fat and allows it to be carried away and excreted by the body. Regular exercise and diet are recommend.

It seems good in theroy..


----------

